# Looking for the perfect training treat bag for Rally and Agility



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That bag isn’t actually sold by Walmart so I’d proceed with caution. The seller has a very low rating: https://www.walmart.com/reviews/seller/101049467

I generally just use my fanny pack, but my husband and I each have one of these, and my husband uses his every single day: CHUCKIT! Treat Tote, Color Varies, Small - Chewy.com

It’s held up really well. My only complaint is that it’s difficult to dry thoroughly after hand-washing.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I like this one. Hangs with a clip on your belt or pants. Stays open, but has a draw string if you want to close it. I use one pocket for bags.








Amazon.com: AMZNOVA Dog Treat Bag, Puppy Training Pouch, Animal Walking Snack Container Best Hiking Toys Pack Dispenser Carries with Waistband, Black : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: AMZNOVA Dog Treat Bag, Puppy Training Pouch, Animal Walking Snack Container Best Hiking Toys Pack Dispenser Carries with Waistband, Black : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have this treat bag. I’ve used it for about 6 years now, it’s gotten a lot of use.

What I especially like is it’s large enough to fit several treats and get your hand inside, but not too large. It has two separate sections if you need that. The best feature is it has a hinge that allows the bag to stay open to access treats or snaps shut easily so you don’t spill treats. Very easy to dispense treats. It’s washable but I’ve never tried 









Pet Supplies : PetSafe Treat Pouch Sport- Durable, Convenient Dog Training Accessory, Standard, Black : Pet Food Storage Products : Amazon.com


Find PetSafe Treat Pouch Sport- Durable, Convenient Dog Training Accessory, Standard, Black and more Pet Food Storage Products at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





i also often wear a cheap mesh fishing vest (mesh on front and back so it’s cooler) with tons of pockets. Some zipped, some not zipped pockets. I can carry a toy (part of reward in training) stick the leash in a pocket for off leash work, poop bags, car key and credit cards etc. 

I use string cheese… sometimes I just keep it in my pocket.

I use an insulated lunch bag with ice blocks to bring perishable treats like string cheese to and from the dog training center.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I use one of these. They are perfect for oily treats because they are silicone and easily washable. Since I got mine two years ago, I have observed them becoming the dominant treat pouch in my area. I'm not sure if it's everywhere or if I just started a trend here.









Amazon.com: RoyalCare Silicone Dog Treat Pouch-Small Training Bag-Portable Dog Treat Bag for Leash with Magnetic Closure and Waist Clip 10oz X2[US Design Patent] : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: RoyalCare Silicone Dog Treat Pouch-Small Training Bag-Portable Dog Treat Bag for Leash with Magnetic Closure and Waist Clip 10oz X2[US Design Patent] : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





For fabric pouches I absolutely love my ollydog treat pouch.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I use a multi pocket gardening vest the same way Skylar uses the fishing vest. I handle slimy treats (such as the fatty trimmings from. pieces of steak) by putting them into a small lidded container and freezing it. Then I put the container in my pocket and dispense from there. Since the treats are frozen they stay usable for about 45 minutes in my pocket. The Glad mini round half cup disposable containers are the perfect size for my vest pocket. (I take the containers home and wash them after.)


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I use a hardware 2-pocket waist apron which allows me to have low and high value treats. A friend of mine uses a 3-pocket version that she found on line. Mine is from a local hardware store, similar to the one at the link below. It's easy to wash and dry.





__





Ace Heavy Duty 2 pocket Cotton Waist Apron White 1 pk - Ace Hardware


Ace Brand 2-pocket cotton canvas work apron helps keep loose items close at hand.Find the APRON WAIST 18X9 ACE at Ace.




www.acehardware.com


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't like having dogs focused on the treat bag. It can really wreck their heeling. I want the focus to be on my face since my dogs are big. I have two ways to carry treats that allow for focus to be at my face. One is to wear two medical procedure masks. The inner one is over my nose and the outer one is more fully under my chin and the top of it is below my nose. I put treats between them in the pocket that forms with them arranged that way. Since I have been training this way for over a year and many trials still have mask requirements this lets me show the picture that will be there in the trial ring. To keep an ample supply of bites of cheese (precut) I use a pocket liner from Salty Dog Canvas. Salty Dog Canvas for Sports-Minded Dogs I keep that bag either in my right pants pocket or right pocket on a vest. I harbor no illusions that my dogs are not aware the pocket liner is there, but they sort of ignore it since I never feed them directly from the pocket liner.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I've got two of these. PETSAFE Treat Pouch Sport, Black - Chewy.com I really only use them when I'm wearing pants without pockets, though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> I use one of these. They are perfect for oily treats because they are silicone and easily washable. Since I got mine two years ago, I have observed them becoming the dominant treat pouch in my area. I'm not sure if it's everywhere or if I just started a trend here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh! If I were to purchase another pouch, I think I’d get that one.


----------



## Silverbelle (Mar 24, 2020)

Looks like all are fairly similar. I have one I bought from Duluth Trading Company. Someone at dog training suggested it. I like it alot, but I have not used any other. I love all of Duluths products.


----------



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> I use one of these. They are perfect for oily treats because they are silicone and easily washable. Since I got mine two years ago, I have observed them becoming the dominant treat pouch in my area. I'm not sure if it's everywhere or if I just started a trend here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one Pavie and I have too! It's very convenient since it's a magnet on top (treats don't fall out, and you can easily reach your hand in without having to fiddle with a drawstring). It's also washable, so you can put in wet or oily treats, like chicken or cheese.


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I have this treat bag. I’ve used it for about 6 years now, it’s gotten a lot of use.
> 
> What I especially like is it’s large enough to fit several treats and get your hand inside, but not too large. It has two separate sections if you need that. The best feature is it has a hinge that allows the bag to stay open to access treats or snaps shut easily so you don’t spill treats. Very easy to dispense treats. It’s washable but I’ve never tried
> 
> ...


Thank you PF community for your assistance. I decided to get the treat bag recommended by Skylar in the smaller size. It’s very well made and perfect for our needs right now.

Again, thank you all!


----------

